# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Die AnonymeBox für private anonyme Verbindung mit allen Geräten im Internet

## warumlinux

Ich zeige das Unboxing und wie man die AnonymeBox zwischen seinen PC und den Router schaltet um den gesamten Internetverkehr konsequent über das Tor-Netzwerk zu leiten.
So kann man sicher stellen, dass private Daten auch wirklich privat bleiben. Anhand der IP-Adresse kann man so nicht mehr zurück verfolgen, woher der Aufruf einer Internetseite kommt.

Nutzbar ist das mit jedem PC, der eine WLAN oder Kabelgebundene Netzwerkverbindung hat, mit jedem Smartphone, Tablet, Laptop und Notebook.

Wie bei allen anderen Schutzmaßnahmen gilt auch hier: *Es gibt keine 100%ige Sicherheit*, aber man kann das Risiko und die Angriffsfläche bedeutend verringern.

Der Link zum YouTube Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCUMW1DT3v0

----------

